# Smart TV won't connect to WiFi



## Trish (Feb 5, 2022)

My LG TV is about 4 years old but over the last couple of days it will not connect to the WiFi.  The router is near to the TV and WiFi works on everything else (phone, computer etc).  I have tried rebooting the router.  I unplugged everything and reconnected.  My WiFi is visible to the TV as it comes up on the list of nearby networks but it is not able to connect.  When I put in my password again, TV tries to connect before showing this message _"Unable to connect to the Network.  Reason:  Could not establish a connection to access point.  Please check the status and try again"_.  Not being particularly knowledgeable about these things, I cannot think of anything else to try.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Mike (Feb 5, 2022)

Ethernet cable is the best way to connect to your hub Trish,
if you already have it connected via a cable, then suspect the
cable, if it still the same via a new/different Ethernet cable,
then suspect the driver or connection points, if you have reached
this point, the only thing left that you can do, is a USB connection,
all/most hubs that I have seen have one, those are all that you can
do.

Before going to all that trouble with that cable stuff, pull the plug
from the electrical supply, count to 10 and plug it back in, then try
it again, that can fix lots of problems.

Come back if you still have trouble.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 5, 2022)

Try this Trish...






or this...


----------



## Trish (Feb 5, 2022)

Thank you both.  I went through the whole checklist and something worked because it's connected now.


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2022)

Glad that you got it fixed, when something goes a bit wrong
it is infuriating, it is much better if it just stops altogether and
you can get a new one, without the worry about what is wrong.

Mike.


----------



## Trish (Feb 6, 2022)

Mike said:


> Glad that you got it fixed, when something goes a bit wrong
> it is infuriating, it is much better if it just stops altogether and
> you can get a new one, without the worry about what is wrong.
> 
> Mike.


It is.  I will though get an Ethernet cable adapter though as my TV seems to just have USB ports.  May be useful if the TV drops off WiFi again.  Anyway, I have Netflix back again


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2022)

My WiFi TV had been not connecting to my internet, went to settings (Network) and discovered I never updated a new router!!


----------



## Mike (Feb 6, 2022)

If your TV is only 4 years old Trish, it should have an Ethernet/LAN
socket already installed, my TV is older than 4 years and it has one.

Mike.


----------



## Trish (Feb 6, 2022)

Mike said:


> If your TV is only 4 years old Trish, it should have an Ethernet/LAN
> socket already installed, my TV is older than 4 years and it has one.
> 
> Mike.
> ...


Oh yes!  There is a LAN connection on the TV and Ethernet 1 and Ethernet 2 on the Router.  I've not had a problem with it before and had never noticed the LAN!  Thank you


----------

